# Heavy heart for my Rodolphe



## Ithaca (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi everyone... 

I need to express myself right now, to let it all out... it's a sad story, and I don't know the ending yet. I just need to tell it. 

Six months ago, I had my cat put down. Salem was 11 and I had her since she was a baby. I believe she had a stroke. All of a sudden, she looked dizzy, lost, she walked like she was drunk, she fell and rolled to the floor when attempting the tiniest sault. It all happened very rapidly. 

A month later I adopted a male cat from a no-kill shelter. They told me he had been at the shelter for five months already. He was in a very, very poor state when he arrived. He had suffered from the cold, from hunger and illness. The shelter did a super job of caring for him and putting him back on his feet. 

Rodolphe has been with us for four and a half months. He has enjoyed all the best things life can bring to a cat. I was so happy to give him a good life at last. He deserved it so much after all he had been through. But this week he got sick. Teary eyes and leaky nose, lethargy, and orange urine. I took him to the vet, had his urine analyzed and some blood work done. It doesn't look good. It could be his liver (cirrhosis) or it could be infectious peritonitis. Both would mean he does not have much time left. He still eats (I tempt him with tuna) and drinks. I started to give him antibiotics today in case it is not cirrrhosis or peritonitis but a curable infection... just in case. But he is still lethargic and walks like he's in pain. 

A few minutes ago he tried to jump on the bed (I think) and fell. I was downstairs and heard noise upstairs. I ran upstairs so worried... and found him laying under the bed. I took him in my arms and he was ok. I know it is different that Salem's situation. While her state changed over the hour, Rodolphe is declining more slowly. But that's still a rapid kind of slow. He was just fine last weekend. It hurts to see that. I still have a slight hope that the antibiotics will work their magic. It could take a few days. But if it's nothing antibiotics can cure, it means he's going downhill and fast. I won't let him suffer long if I'm sure he can't get cured. He's not well already. If it gets worse, it'll be too sad. 

I suppose we have the week ahead of us. Long enough to tell if the antibiotics work or not, if he's getting better or worse. 

It's so unfair to him. This small creature fought to survive, found happiness at last and had just a few months to enjoy it... and he's not even two yet! 

I can't help but think about parents who go through such things with their children! They listen to doctors, hope this or that treatment will save their child but don't know... 

I hope there's a fairy watching over my Rodolphe. He deserves a long happy life. Please. 

Thank you for letting me use this space to express myself. All the best to you all and your loved ones (whether on two feet or four). 

MJ


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Ithaca,

I am so sorry to hear about your kitty. I will keep him in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry about your sweet boy. It is never easy seeing them not feeling well and wondering if you are doing the right thing. May he improve. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you for rescuing him. Im sorry you need to go through the pain of an ill pet, especially so soon after your last cat. Its never easy watching them in pain and making decisions that affect their well-being or life. It does seem unfair that he has had 4 months of luxury but think about what might have happened to him if you didn’t rescue him! You saved his life whether it was one day or twelve years – you are the reason why he is alive today. He will always remember your kindness and love. I hope that he does recover. Sending you good thoughts! Take care.


----------



## Ithaca (Jul 24, 2011)

*Thank you*

Thank you so much to you all for your kind words. It's very good to read you! This morning Rodolphe ate his tuna and took his medication. He did not drink so I will bring him some milk to tempt him and make sure he gets some fluids. He hasn't moved from his spot on the bed. He spent most of the day there yesterday and is still there this morning. 

Last night my boyfriend was out for the evening and I cried myself to sleep thinking about Rodolphe. But my other cat, 11+ year old Catherine (a former stray cat before I took her with me 10 years ago) came in bed with me. First we were back to back, I could feel her warm little body against my back. Then I turned around and we laid face to face, she on my pillow, pushing her little paws on my mouth and nose. It was as if she knew I needed to be comforted. What an amazing cat!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about your boy. Sending cyber hugs for you and prayers and positive thoughts for Rodolphe.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear Rodolphe isn't feeling well, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your special boy.

You have a kind loving heart, I hope your boy improves and has many days to come.


----------



## Ithaca (Jul 24, 2011)

You are all amazing, kind people! Thank you so much for your support and positive thoughts! 

Later this morning, after I came back from my run in the woods with Poppy, I was preparing a second snack for Rodolphe when I saw him coming down the stairs! I was so happy! He came down the bed and down the stairs into the kitchen. I sat on the floor with him while he was having his second portion of tuna today, along with his second serving of milk. He eats and drinks well provided that I spoil him a little (which I intend to do as long as he's back to his normal self). 

His gait is better. He even asked for the door and sat on the porch for five minutes. Then he came back in, went upstairs and tried to climb on the bed... and missed. He used to be all springs and gravity-free, but now he has difficulty jumping two feet high. He had a bit of difficulty with the last steps of the stairs too. Last night I put lots of thick blankets and pillows around the bed in case he falls again and it did absorb his fall this morning. So I put him on the bed myself and he started to groom himself, something he has not done for days. 

So I don't know what to think. He's better than yesterday but still far from normal. He drinks, eats, pees (in the litter box again, yay!!) and looks more awake, but he's still very slow, clumsy and appears uncomfortable. We started the meds just yesterday so I hope he's gonna keep getting better everday.

Thank you all again for your kind words. It's wonderful to read you!

p.s. Poppy thinks I'm a bad mom for not letting her bring home that GREAT dead rat she found in the woods. **sigh**


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Many prayers for your sweet boy. It does sound like there's improvement today... hoping it continues as the meds kick in. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending healing vibes and prayers for sweet little one. I hope he gets better by the hours, your story of this morning sounds promising. It takes time for drugs to work.


----------



## Ithaca (Jul 24, 2011)

Rodolphe is better!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm so happy! He now looks alert, miaws again, goes on the counter and waits for a snack (tuna lately!), he grooms himself and jumps on chairs. He also circulates in the house. 

In other words, he does what a healthy cat does, all things he had stopped doing for the past couple of days. I had to bring food and milk to him, had to pick him up to lay him in his favorite cozy spots, I had to come and visit or he would not have requested the least attention... 

I was so frustrated with the injustice of his little existence, having to battle so much to end up dead before the age of two. Arghhh...

Oh, you should see him walking normaly now, he's beautiful and I'm so happy! And to think nobody wanted to adopt this wonderful cat at the shelter. They said he was ugly. Is NOT! Give him a bit of energy to spare and you will see what he can do with that black coat of his! 

Ahh.... happy-happy joy-joy! 

Thank you all so much again for your support and care and prayers and supportive thoughts! You were all good fairies to Rodolphe and me! Thankyouthankyouthankyouthankyouthanyouuuuuuuu!!! :smooch:


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm so happy to read this. We went through a similar thing with our 18 year old kitty, who I am happy to say is doing much better too. But I have to say at 18, she has lived a long wonderful life. Hugs to Rodolphe and may he enjoy a long happy life.


----------



## Ithaca (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you Mayve, and a hug and good vibes to your kitty too!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Rodolphe looks great!
I'm so glad he is doing better, but you must know his last few months have been better than all the time before! I hope you two have many, many more years together.


----------



## 2tired (Oct 19, 2011)

Glad to read that Rodolphe is feeling better!


----------

